# New BFP



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

It's been 7 years since this building had cross connection protection. Someone replaced the old BFP with a spool piece several years ago, 7 years best we can figure. Anyway we're right in the middle of it tonight. Thought you all might like to see some before and afters.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Need any help, I love that kind of stuff. Cha ching, cha ching.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

What brand BFP is that? I just got done testing 28 devices at a plant up here. All I do now is mostly industrial and a little commercial. I would rather do what I do and be slow, than residential and be busy. I am such a snob!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

jjbex said:


> What brand BFP is that? I just got done testing 28 devices at a plant up here. All I do now is mostly industrial and a little commercial. I would rather do what I do and be slow, than residential and be busy. I am such a snob!


 wilkins 575


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Need any help, I love that kind of stuff. Cha ching, cha ching.


 If you can get here before noon tomorrow come on up! That's when the water has to back up..


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Well, I said I'd post an update today so here goes. The BFP we put in has been in a crate in this mechanical room for several years. No one seems to know how long exactly, but it's been a while. Anyway, we had hoped to get "lucky", and slap this bad boy in, and away we go. Well, we failed, and it failed. Could'nt fill the system, pulled the checks, dry rotted. So with no available rebuilds we had to put a spool piece in until a new one comes in.
We really should have just bought a new one to start with, but hindsight is 2020. Trying to save someone a little money does'nt always work out.....


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Did that just confirm to you what you already knew? I hate using customer's stuff. I do it to humor them, when it fails, now it's even more expensive, because they pay for my time twice.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Airgap, what type of building is this? I remember watts having "Important - rotate your stock" on the outside of BPA (backflow prevention assembly) boxes.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Did you end up putting a parallel installation?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Regulator said:


> Airgap, what type of building is this? I remember watts having "Important - rotate your stock" on the outside of BPA (backflow prevention assembly) boxes.


Norris Hall at Virginia Tech(you may have heard of it). It was purchased by the university several years ago, but for whatever reason didn't get put in. Long story short, we hoped it would still be usable, but like we suspected it was'nt. It was in it's shipping crate in the corner of the mech. room since the day it was bought.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Regulator said:


> Did you end up putting a parallel installation?


 No, due to costs, it's not going to be a parallel. There's a place for a future one, but right now it's going to be piped straight thru.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

When I 1st read the title, I thought new Ben Franklin Plumbing. Like someone just bought a franchise and then I thought to myself................
ARE THEY NUTS:laughing:.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Airgap said:


> No, due to costs, it's not going to be a parallel. There's a place for a future one, but right now it's going to be piped straight thru.


Where I am the "place for a future one" might not be allowed (depending on how it's piped/capped). It could be considered a jumper connection. Your inspector didn't have a problem with it?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Regulator said:


> Where I am the "place for a future one" might not be allowed (depending on how it's piped/capped). It could be considered a jumper connection. Your inspector didn't have a problem with it?


There was no permit needed, so there is no inspector. State owned buildings here are above the law in some aspects. And you're right, there will be a bypass built in with room for another RPZ sometime in the future.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Illegal to bypass a BFP here. 

Leaves you open for a liability suit if something were to happen.

Hope you have a lot of insurance.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

A Good Plumber said:


> Illegal to bypass a BFP here.
> 
> Leaves you open for a liability suit if something were to happen.
> 
> Hope you have a lot of insurance.


Bypass valve is locked out. I have the only key

There will be a BFP in the bypass section "eventually" 

Bypass is the wrong term, as it will never be used as such. Just part of my terminology.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

_protected tertiary service feed_? :shrug:

Is that 4" PP? Not familiar with that. Too many old roll-groovers still around here.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Airgap said:


> There was no permit needed, so there is no inspector. State owned buildings here are above the law in some aspects. And you're right, there will be a bypass built in with room for another RPZ sometime in the future.


Same sort of law here that applies to all federal and certain provincial (state) properties. Some of the more savvy water suppliers have premise isolation (containment) installed at the property line as a condition to supply water.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Miguel said:


> _protected tertiary service feed_? :shrug:
> 
> Is that 4" PP? Not familiar with that. Too many old roll-groovers still around here.


 Yes it's 4" Propress. :yes:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Finished product


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice looking install but the shutoff valves have been separated from the assembly. This would not be accepted here. I did not notice it the first time.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Same code issue in IL.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Same code issue in IL.





Regulator said:


> Nice looking install but the shutoff valves have been separated from the assembly. This would not be accepted here. I did not notice it the first time.


 I'll admit it's no good here either, but it aint coming out, and it'll do the job it was put in for...


----------

